
Unit Testing on Google App Engine - mshafrir
http://blog.perthulin.com/2010/10/google-app-engine-unit-testing.html
======
davepeck
I don't like adding new handlers to my app for unit testing.

For my money, nose-gae has the right approach. Unfortunately, it seems to have
stagnated a bit.

~~~
krosaen
nose-gae has worked fine for me, don't see its lack of updates mean it is any
less useful

